# dvě stě; tři sta



## djwebb1969

It's difficult to ask questions if you can't ask a proper question in one thread. I want to ask about the cases of hundred, thousand, million, but I have to put them in three different threads.

dvě stě
tři sta
sedm set

Now I'm trying to work out the cases. After dvě, for nouns that have a dual (like sto), you have the nominative dual, right (not the genitive singular)? Then after tři do you have the genitive singular or the nominative plural sta? [I ask because dva miliony appears to be nominative plural and not genitive singular.] Then after sedm, you have the genitive plural set. The only confusing one is the sta - because the example of miliony raises a question over what case this is.


----------



## Giordi89

dvě stě, tři sta, čtyři sta, 5-9 set. Stě is actually a bit exceptional form. If dvě sta existed, it would work perfectly as well, but it doesn´t.  After 3,4 nominative plural follows.  6,7,8,9 requires genitive plural (set)


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks for these replies!


----------



## bibax

Stě is indeed an old dual form, like dvě městě (now města), dvě/obě rucě (now ruce, not ruky), dvě/obě nozě (now nohy), dvě rybě (now ryby), etc.

In Old Czech: jedno město, dvě městě, tři města, ...; jedna ryba, dvě rybě, tři ryby, ....


----------

